# Physics



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Is anyone else absolutely in love with physics? I'm taking my first year of physics in high school now, and it's the first time I've actually liked a science class. (I dislike biology, and chemistry's...okay) I have a 100 average in the class, since the beginning of the school year, and I'm considering majoring in it. I've also been getting a bunch of physics books from the library xD :clap


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm madly in love with physics too, I've been taking classes since I was 13 lol
I'm not doing great now in my physics class but meh
So what class are you taking ? I encourage you to major in it if you like it. But it will be a tough one .


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

gomenne said:


> I'm madly in love with physics too, I've been taking classes since I was 13 lol
> I'm not doing great now in my physics class but meh
> So what class are you taking ? I encourage you to major in it if you like it. But it will be a tough one .


I'm taking Physics I & we've covered kinematics, dynamics, statics, circular motion, some gravity, orbits, and we just started learning about energy today 
And you're luck to have been taking classes since you were 13 >< What class are you taking now?


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm taking Physics I & we've covered kinematics, dynamics, statics, circular motion, some gravity, orbits, and we just started learning about energy today
> And you're luck to have been taking classes since you were 13 >< What class are you taking now?


 Hmm I don't remember Physics 1 
I'm taking statics, fun !!!!!


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Mr Self Destruct said:


> I'm excited to take it next semester, I'm debating between regular physics, or calc based physics


You should start with basic physics, unless you took all the calc classes before. If you didn't then you will find trouble understanding the material in calculus based physics .


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yes, you should definitely major in it. I spent an entire summer in high school doing nothing but studying physics by myself for fun. Now I'm doing my PhD in physics. There's nothing better than getting out a physics textbook on a sunny day and just reading it for kicks.

Plus as a female you will be in high demand with all the guys in your classes because there are so few girls. :b Doesn't work out as well for us males though. :|

EDIT: However, if you're still in high school, you might find later that you are more inclined towards engineering, which is more focused on the practical applications of physics. Or you might really want to do fundamental physics, in which case a physics major would be the way to go. Some people who start doing a physics major get sick of all the theory and want more practical applications, so they switch to other areas. And other people switch from engineering to pure physics. But anyway, just keep that in mind that you might be drawn to other areas where physics is used, which may or may not involve a physics major.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I dont like physics


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a BS degree in physics. I was a graduate student of physics but I gave it up later. 
I like to study physics independent from university. I prefer to be amateur in my fields of interest.
visit pshysicslovers forum: www.physicsforums.com


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

It mostly bored the **** out of me in school, although I liked the circuits part of it.

I enjoy documentaries on "lay-man' astrophysics type stuff.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, physics is pretty cool stuff. I wish I had the capacity to learn more about it.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

It's OK. It's my career. Studying and research have put me off it a lot over the years due to the social problems I experienced tarnishing it. I used to love it but now just like it. Learning and researching for its own sake would be ideal.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I like learning about physics' "extremes" - quantum mechanics, astronomy, relativity. There are some strange, paradoxical realities out there.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, it is pretty amazing! I love it, er actually, I love the sciences in general because they explain how and why the world functions the way it does! It provides the answers.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

gilt said:


> I like learning about physics' "extremes" - quantum mechanics, astronomy, relativity. There are some strange, paradoxical realities out there.


yeah i used to watch discovery science it has cool shows. especially when they go deep into what the matter is made of ,the forces that are present, new theories, etc


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i found physics much too difficult. grade 10 was the first year we started learning physics and i failed the unit. i had to do biomechanics in university and i failed the first time, got a D the second. in general, anything that involves solving equations where letters are in place of numbers is not my thing. it just sends me into a spiral of confusion and makes me feel stupid and useless.

i found chemistry a bit easier and way more interesting. biology was my favourite of all.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Mr Self Destruct said:


> I'm excited to take it next semester, I'm debating between regular physics, or calc based physics


If you're good at calc, then calc physics is easier in my opinion. At least, there's less writing and fewer goofy algebra mistakes.


----------



## astrophysics (Feb 5, 2011)

physics is alright


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

studying physics makes me manic!!


----------



## RJF (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah. I always hated science, but now I want to be an astrophysics major after having totally owned my high school physics class (I got over 100% on all of my tests, except for on which I got a C+ because I was a whole bunch and forgot some of the concepts. Still got all of the math problems right) and read a couple of Carl Sagan books. 

Haha.


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

I took a couple physics classes in college and really enjoyed them. One of the few books I kept from college is "Conceptual Physics" by Paul Hewitt, which always brings back nice memories when I look at it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

RJF said:


> Yeah. I always hated science, but now I want to be an astrophysics major after having totally owned my high school physics class (I got over 100% on all of my tests, except for on which I got a C+ because I was a whole bunch and forgot some of the concepts. Still got all of the math problems right) and read a couple of Carl Sagan books.
> 
> Haha.


Lol, I'm the same way! Astrophysics and astronomy both seem interesting to me now too :3 The lowest grade I've gotten in was a 90 on my midterm, but I got the highest grade, so my teacher scaled the exam so it was out of 90. xD I'll have to get some Carl Sagan books, I haven't read any


----------



## RJF (Mar 29, 2010)

*except for one, on which 

Stupid obvious grammar mistakes (I need to start revising my posts). 

And yeah, I'd recommend Cosmos and The Demon-Haunted World: Science as Candle in the Dark. Those are the first two books by Sagan that I ever read, and I think they were good starting points.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Eff physics, the ball drops down on this planet and thats all that matters to me! :]


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I had my first semester of calculus based physics already, and the next step is electromagnetism. The math is noticeably more complex. And also concepts are all freaking weird. I remember working with a breadboard in lab and the instructions were all... "terminal strip this... bus strip that..." WHAT? I had read the instructions twice before lab and was still confused. I actually managed to get the circuit completed somewhat quickly despite this, but then I had problems with the datastudio hardware we were using. Grrrr.


----------



## fdsafdsaf (Jan 17, 2011)

Physics gets fascinating when it comes to quantum mechanics, quantum decoherence and string theory. Or well it's always fascinating, my favorite subject for sure.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Slogger said:


> I took a couple physics classes in college and really enjoyed them. One of the few books I kept from college is "Conceptual Physics" by Paul Hewitt, which always brings back nice memories when I look at it.


That's the text book we're using in my intro physics class!

Prior to having done any physics, I had some misconceptions about it but now that I've learned some basics, I've definitely come to appreciate it a lot more.

Learning about the physical and biological properties and mechanisms involved in seeing light has probably been my favourite topic so far.

The thing I most dislike about physics is the mathematics/calculations aspect of it!


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

I think physics can be fun to study. I like relativity, and all the extremes to and i like the astrophysics


----------



## verystormy (May 21, 2011)

You would be surprised at the pretty cool jobs out there for physics. In the UK we didnt major in a subject, but i took it at high school and then went on to Uni to do geology with geophysics. Now work as a exploration geologist for a big mining company. Have been paid to travel around the world. Currently in Australia and get this. You start on a 6 figure salary and we are desperatly short of geophys grads.


----------

